# Another nice day in Ohio!



## DarkRyan323 (Dec 19, 2005)

warm enough to wash the car by hand! AND i waxed the hood and busted out the tire shine just for you guys.


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

Looks good...but why did you stop with the hood?


----------



## //: Freddy B_ (Nov 11, 2005)

gooooood stuff!! haha yea i am loving the winter here in ohio this year....its scaring me actually


----------



## DarkRyan323 (Dec 19, 2005)

i stopped with the hood because the hood is the only place where water streaks seem to be most noticable. the rest of the car looked fine after i dried it so i was like...ahh oh well. 

yeah i am loving the winter as well but it makes me wonder what the summer is going to be like. knowing ohio it will probably be cold and snow all summer or something.


----------



## //: Freddy B_ (Nov 11, 2005)

ha oh man...i would be out of here sooo quick:jack:


----------



## DarkRyan323 (Dec 19, 2005)

i dont care what the weather is like this summer i just hope we dont have much rain like last summer, this washing my car every other day is getting old. of course it had to rain last night and today when i went out :tsk: 

we need to try to start organizing an ohio meet or something for this summer, i have a few friends here who would also be interested!


----------



## //: Freddy B_ (Nov 11, 2005)

yea we should get on that...we could probably incorporate something with CAIN Bmw up my way...i have a few friends that work there.


----------



## DarkRyan323 (Dec 19, 2005)

that would be awesome, i've been there a lot getting things fixed i should be like family now...haha. they'd be up for something like that?


----------



## //: Freddy B_ (Nov 11, 2005)

i dunno ill have to check into it


----------



## samplemaven (Jul 3, 2006)

Looks like you've done a good job on keeping the swirl marks down to a minimum.


----------

